# Best dirt substrate



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

You can use Miracle Gro Organic Choice PM straight out of the bag. Sift it to remove the junk and large pieces of wood and bark, then cap it while it's moist. Or you can mineralize some cheap topsoil to break down your soil to what is most usable to the plants.

Check out the stickies at the top of the substrate subforum for more info.


----------



## plantman25 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks I just seen that after I posted lol. Was thinking of adding just clay to the miracle grow as I need the iron for the plants I wanna use.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

plantman25 said:


> Thanks I just seen that after I posted lol. Was thinking of adding just clay to the miracle grow as I need the iron for the plants I wanna use.


I added some clay to my MGOCPM with good results. Don't think the added iron will cause problems...


----------



## FewestKitten896 (Dec 13, 2013)

I am in the process of doing the mineralized top soil and kinda wishing I would have gone with the Miracle Grow option. It is definitely quicker than taking the time to mineralize the top soil. I did one tank with just MGOCPM and also added some red clay for iron.


----------



## plantman25 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Where do you get the red clay and can you post a picture of the package ?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I use this clay: http://www.amaco.com/shop/product-337-mexican-pottery-clay.html


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

MiracleGro made a friend's aquarium pretty acidic (we have basic water).


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

Raymond S. said:


> Where do you get the red clay and can you post a picture of the package ?


You can buy the red clay from Michaels Art Store. The brand of the clay is called Amaco Mexican Pottery Clay. I use this stuff. This store sales it for 10 dollars.


----------



## AUAV8R (Jul 7, 2010)

+1 for Michaels Art store. I have a MGOPM tank and a mineralized top soil tank and both are doing well. The Miracle Gro was the easiest to set up but I've found that it also produces a lot more algae and tannins. Ive been doing 50% water changes ever four or five days for almost two months and I'm still battling BGA and diatoms. The mineralized top soil tank had little to no algae from the start.


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

Go to Dustinfishtanks.com He sell a book how to do Dirt tanks


----------



## plantman25 (Aug 17, 2014)

I know how to dirt the tank just wanted some input on personal favorites. Im not a fan of Dustin after seeing some videos and checking out his website. He must be trying to get rich with his prices. Lol


----------



## robsworld78 (Aug 14, 2014)

I also vote Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix, my first planted tank has been running 2 months now, haven't added any fertilizers and plants are all doing great, dream come true.  No algae issues either. I do still have tannins though, hopefully that goes away soon.

I liked the results so much I went and got a 125g, just in the process of setting that up with MGOPM of course. 

EDIT: I read the "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium" by Diana Walstad, great read IMO.


----------



## luca (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm thinking of starting a Walstad tank, and I have seen the red clay addition mentioned often. Would this still apply when capping the soil with eco-complete? And is capping with something other than sand / gravel a good idea in the first place, cost aside?


----------



## robsworld78 (Aug 14, 2014)

When I started my first tank I didn't read anything about adding clay so I just used MGOPM and I couldn't be happier with the results. I know about the clay now but not adding it to my other tank. I won't cap my new tank with anything except plain gravel with no additives. I think my results have been incredible (albeit still early) with my first so I'm trying to do exactly the same.

My fear (I know nothing) is that if I used eco-complete (thought about it) as a cap then I might get alga outbreak, apparently its common. My thought (again I know nothing) is I didn't get any alga because I'm not putting any nutrients in the tank, all my nutrients are buried and only available to the plants and what does escape is quickly eaten by the plants. I also did a lot of reading and noticed most people with issues were using these so called miracle substrates. 

Everything I've put in the tank has grown excellent and is very green except the moss or whatever it is on the log, that's the second batch. It just won't go green and that's probably because it has little access to nutrients. The fish seem to enjoy it so I leave it.

When I decided to go planted I was hoping not to spend lots of money on nutrients etc... but was ready for it. The Walstad book helped me look at things differently and I bought it hook line and sinker! Even though most of it was over my head it made sense.

I consider my setup to only be half Walstad if there's such a thing. I have lots of water circulation, believe that's important and the tank will be mid to heavily stocked, I do water changes every 2 weeks or so. Before I change my water its perfect, has 10-20ppm of nitrates if I'm lucky. Still trying to get rid of tannins so... 

In Walstad's book it sums up as heavily planted, lightly stocked tank with no or very little water changes. The lightly stocked tank is so little water needs to be changed and of course the fish waste is converted to food for the plants. 

So my thought is heavily planted with lots of fish and do the regular water changes, but never clean or vacuum the substrate. Reason is you get more fish poop which will make the soil even richer ensuring the plants always get everything they need for years to come.

Here's some pics of my tank, its had plants in it for 2 months and 2 days now. At first I added a bit of potassium as I thought I had to but haven't added a drop of anything for 6 weeks. Plants are growing great and no alga. Notice how clean the glass and equipment is in the tank, I've never touched it once! Honestly the glass is squeaky clean. About 2 weeks ago I started noticing some brown alga type stuff showing up on some leaves so I got 6 oto's and they have cleaned it right up. They're amazing little fish. I'm pretty sure if I didn't get them alga would be showing now as in my past experience once it shows it comes fast. I've had fish for 3 years or so but just got into the plants.

In the first pic on the left side it was all bushy I just cut it all down a couple weeks ago. The stem plants near the intake were 2 inches from the top of the tank and I cut them in half and planted the cut halves. Now I just need to learn the art of placement. 

As you can tell I'm very proud of my tank.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice write-up 
That's pretty much how I felt when I setup my dirt tank back in June. And yesterday, my angels have laid eggs in it. And me too I know nothing.


----------



## robsworld78 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice, you know things are good when eggs are hatching.


----------



## luca (Jan 30, 2008)

robsworld78 said:


> When I started my first tank I didn't read anything about adding clay so I just used MGOPM and I couldn't be happier with the results. I know about the clay now but not adding it to my other tank. I won't cap my new tank with anything except plain gravel with no additives. I think my results have been incredible (albeit still early) with my first so I'm trying to do exactly the same.


It makes sense. Thanks for the extensive reply. And the potential to save $$ by not using eco-complete and the like.  
Nice pics, you should be proud. Impressive you had no algae problem.
Love the cat on top of the light. The find the coziest spots don't they.


----------



## robsworld78 (Aug 14, 2014)

Np, if I can help one person.  I just sold some lights that came with my new tank and the lady said her friend had plants and feed religiously, you know what I thought, lol.

My last setup, without plants, always had alga, clean the glass a week later it needed it again, I hated it, this is a dream. Like I say though I did notice something just starting to grow on some of the plants so I got the oto's and that fixed that and I don't expect to see anymore as they are consistently cleaning clean leaves. What really amazes me is the glass is so clean still.

It's funny my cat was more interested in the tank empty with just water, now there's fish he could care less, he's taken interest to the other empty tank now.  He likes the heat from the light so that's good.


----------

